# Whalers and Steam Tugs



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

As a volunteer at the New Bedford Whaling Museum I am interested in learning about 1840's steam tugs used in taking whalers from the wharfs out to sea clearing a busy port. We have a large library at the museum with no mention of them.
Any help would be appriciated.


----------

